# MAF connector



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

I've been having stalling problems (there's another thread about it), but the other day while trying to trace the problem I noticed that when I moved the connector to the MAF sensor the engine idle would fluctuate and sometimes stall. I'm not removing the connector at all. I'm simply applying a little pressure to it - up and down, side to side - and the idle goes up and down. I'm guessing it shouldn't be like that, and am thinking it could be the cause of my problems.

I had a quick look at the connector but couldn't really see a way to pull it apart to see if there's anything loose. It could also be on the sensor side I guess? Or the sensor itself? The ODB doesn't show anything for MAF. If I disconnect the connector altogether the OBD will register a MAF problem. So could something in the connector go bad without storing a problem on the OBD? Any tips about tracking the problem down?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

have u reaplaced the maf sensor before?


----------



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

No. I don't want to replace it unless I absolutely have to. I don't quite see how moving the connector slightly would imply a bad MAF sensor so I'm extremely reluctant to spend the $400-500 for a new MAF sensor if it's a wiring problem. But I need to be able distinguish if it's the sensor or a bad wire somewhere.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes, it is probably going bad inside the sensor where those pins are soldered into a circuit board. It is basically a cold or cracked solder joint problem.


----------

